# Z32



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

I was looking on ebay for some Z32 Calipers and i found these on Ebay, what do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33563&item=2470440662

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...em=2470441909&category=33563#ebayphotohosting


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i can't tell from the pic ( i haven't looked at z32 calipers in a while =/ i'm getting rusty )

is it aluminum or iron?? are they 30mm or 26mm??


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

There aluminum and i asked about the size but i haven't got a response yet. Also it says they came from a non turbo 300zx. I'm planning on doing a SR20DET or an RB25DET swap. will that be a problem for the calipers?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think it'll be a problem.. i'm not sure what the difference is between Z32 NA calipers and Z32 TT calipers.. maybe they're different size and won't work w/ the 240?? i denno..just a guess.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

they both work, its been done before, as for gettin information on how to do it, you gonna hafta search.


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

there 26mm. what is the difference and does it matter as far as performance. if so, how?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

26mm calipers use 26mm thick rotors and 30mm calipers use 30mm thick rotors. well, bigger IS better so i'm guessing that 30mm rotor/caliper will brake better when compared to the 26mm.

who cares??? have you ever seen z32 rotors/calipers next to stock 240 rotors/calipers?? they're HUGE!!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They are big next to DET brakes as well.


----------



## Forced240 (Jan 13, 2004)

Not much difference. Only used 26mm aluminum calipers in 1990 non turbo's. As long as thier is no problem finding replacement/rebuild parts they will make a HUGE difference over stock.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

http://www.courtesyparts.com/z32_brakes.html

woooooooooooooooo


----------

